# 90 gallon open front Viv 24x24x36 Display tank



## Twny4svn (Oct 16, 2004)

Well I have been keeping darts for about 11 years now in small ten gallons, 20s and even 16 cubes but this will be the second time building a massive viv for display! The fist was my friends 80 gallon open front and If I get pics from him I will put them up. Anyway the tank will sit on a oak stand that is 24x24x36 stained ebony and will have a ebony canopy. It will have a small water feature and river. 
This tank will hold Pumilio , lamasi, imitator, and intermedius. If my gf would allow it I would try and throw in a eyelash viper. 

Finished staining the tank stand and canopy and doing clear coat today so that I can put the tank on the stand and start putting it together.

I special ordered this tank and stand from glass cages 
http://glasscages.com/gc2/prodpics/90cubeglassBB.jpg this is a link to the tank but it has starphire glass on all four sides instead of the regular aquarium glass. Here is a link to see a comparison of the glass. 
http://glasscages.com/gc2/prodpics/starphire.jpg Starphire glass on right!
I almost got it 36x36x36 but it would have presented a problem moving it and getting it through door ways. So I decided to stay with the 24x24x36 tank.

Off to work on the Viv!


----------



## Yidso (Mar 16, 2007)

Thats a lot of different spicies for a 90g. Just my thoughts.

-Yidso


----------



## arielelf (May 23, 2007)

You might not want to mix thumbnails since they might inter-breed. Maybee you could go with one group of thumbs, a group of Pum's and something that would inhabit the bottom of the tank like tincs or leuc's. I have a 60 gallon tank with Imatators, Sant Isabella, and a Mint Terib. The Terib and the imatators are getting allong very well with each other and often spend time being social with each other, however the Santa Isabellas are starting to become terrirtorial. I think that I am going to have to move the Isabella's soon if they don't stop bullying everyone else.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

Nice tank Twny. I like the design and I’m looking forward to what you do with it. I have to agree though, your propsed mix sounds like a nightmare to me. I’d do a single species. If you have to mix, I think a thumb and something like a leuc might be better than throwing all those thumbs and Pums together. 

Elf, 

SIs are said to be very aggressive, I’d think you would do better without them in the 60 gallon.


----------



## arielelf (May 23, 2007)

Well they definitly do seem aggressive. I am confussed because I was told by two dealers that they would be fine in the tank with the other frogs. They had assumed that the SI's would inhabit the middle elevation of the tank and the imi's would take the top and the ter. would roam the ground. 
I am going to have to figure out a new tank situation for the SI's soon.


----------



## Twny4svn (Oct 16, 2004)

I have to condense or get rid of my collection so I am choosing to put them all in one big tank with dense plant growth and lots of visual obstructions and calling sites. Like I said I have been keeping and breeding darts for a long time and I know how territorial they can be, I am just trying to be optimistic about the situation. I am going to try and put 8-10 broms in the tank to keep breeding sites plentiful. Three of the broms are large and the middle axial is about the size of a 12 oz bottle of water. Also I am going to completely remove all the soil and wood from my other tanks because they are seeded with tons of micro fauna and already have tons of plant growth on them. The bugs I am trying to re seed are Pill bugs, temperate / tropical springtails and more.
Hopefully everything will be fine if not @#[email protected] but it’s what I have to do because I don’t want to get rid of them. 
Hopefully it will end up as a really nice display with lots of thumbs breeding! Going to try and get the tank on the finished stand and take some pics tonight. I will try and post them later.

I have been having luck lately with tropical springs breeding in old fruit fly cultures so I am going to try and make a hidden spot in the tank for 2 cultures to be at all times to keep flys in tank and provide food source for insects.


----------

